# guppy colour identification



## couchy (Jan 12, 2011)

i bought 2 pregnant females back in february this year one was plain coloured body with a light blue tail and the other was bright red tail with black spots and it was a roundtailed guppy the other was either flag tail or a veiltail is it possible if you could tell me the correct colour forms for these guppies please, by the looks of them they are all females and there 6 months old


----------



## couchy (Jan 12, 2011)

here are a few more images


----------

